# Fish finder for ice fishing?



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there has an oppinion on which fish finder would be the best for ice fishing. I am considering buying a fish finder but don't want to buy somehting that someone else has had a lot of problems with. I usually fish scofield, so nothing really deep. I do want to be able to see my jig on the screen and not have a ton of noise on the screen.
Cory


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Staw away from the fishin' buddy if you want real time and if you want to see your jig.
I have an Eagle 320 that is still sold at Sportsman's Warehouse for under $150.00
Put it in a plastic ammo box and add a gell cell battery.
Bolt the transducer to some cut 1/2" PVC pipe and fittings and yor are set. 

The Flashers are getting great reviews but they cost a lot more money.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Staw away from the fishin' buddy if you want real time and if you want to see your jig.
> I have an Eagle 320 that is still sold at Sportsman's Warehouse for under $150.00
> Put it in a plastic ammo box and add a gell cell battery.
> Bolt the transducer to some cut 1/2" PVC pipe and fittings and yor are set.
> ...


GrandpaD is on it. Any finder that has the real time "Fast Tract" or "Fas Trac" bar is good enough. You can see small jigs, even swivels, at 25 feet on most of them.

I would like to get one with a built-in GPS though, get me back to the hot spots.


----------



## moabrocks (Nov 11, 2007)

I know some may not like the fishing buddy type finder but I really liked my first one until the screen went out little by little over several years. I didn't buy a case for it and should have been more careful.  After that I purchased a regular finder "eagle trifinder" and used that for the last two years but I really missed the side finder so I pawned that one off and got a the hummingbird 130 and have really liked it so far this year. I'm sure its not as sensitive as some but I can see my jigs on the screen. I really like the ability to drill a hole and then use the side finder look around and see where the fish are from where I am. Sometimes we'll drill a long line of holes about 10 feet apart and then watch the side finder and go drop our hook where we see fish. I'm not a pro but it seems to work.

- Bryant


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll second the eagle fishmark 320 I use one and they are way less expensive than a flasher,the real time is quite accurate in my opinion,when it shows a fish, I look down the hole and sure enough I see the fish


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

What would be a good portable fish finder for ice fishing/float tubing. I saw one on Amazon called the "Hawkeye" or something and it had a lot of good reviews, anyone ever tried it or heard of it?


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the bottomline 1101 fishing buddy. It was inexpensive and worked great for what I wanted it for over a couple years. Just this month the screen went out on me. (I don't know of any hits or trauma to the unit) I dont't feel like I got my moneys worth out of it. BottomLine has since gone out of business / sold out to Hummingbird. They will replace the unit but it is going to run me $95. I plan on finishing the ice season "blind" and will try to pick up another system some other time. If anyone knows a quick fix for the 1101 I would love to hear from ya.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

You might consider a flasher. They happen to be the best for ice fishing IMHO. There are many others who feel the same way. Go to SW and have them show you the advantages. I think you would be impressed. 

Herb


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish I had a flasher, they seem nice, but I can't justify paying that much for one :lol:


----------

